# Oil site window replacement plastic



## promaster60 (Mar 28, 2014)

I am rebuilding a K&T Model H hor. mill and the oil site windows have .02 " thick plastic that yellowed and cracked whats the best replacement plastic i should be using ? and where would i get ? Would like to get a small sheet and cut it out .


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 28, 2014)

If this helps, well it did it for me.  My problem was the origional was all yellow with poor visibility. I hand filed plexiglass, although a little
thicker I filed & beveled it like a watch crystal, and simply use rtv sealer.  there is no pressure especially half way on the site glass.
Or sand down a flashlight glass.  maybe going on 5yrs no leaks.. I'm really not a purest, just want it to work..sam

I can see oil level now


----------



## vapremac (Mar 28, 2014)

I faced the same problem a few years back with the sight glass on one of my lathes. My 
solution was I went to my local glass shop with my dimensions of what I needed and had them
cut it out of a piece of lexan. Cost was $10.00 ,definitely worth my time and effort .

William


----------



## W6PUG (Mar 30, 2014)

One thing you might consider is replacing it with one from Esco-Inc ...they make one that you can see from 180 degrees and does not have some of clouding and crudding  up problems. Esco-inc is online ...  
http://products.lelubricants.com/vi...=esco-inc sightglass&__utmv=-&__utmk=89375579
Most of the time you can just unscrew the old brass fixture holding the flat glass and screw this in directly ... we use them in refineries now and such .... just another idea .... Good luck!


----------



## Glmphoto (Mar 30, 2014)

I used a CD case. A clear plastic one. Replaced all my "windows" on my old Hendey. Used a hole saw to cut the rounds. Have had oil against them for 5 years or so now and no sign of problem.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 31, 2014)

Lot's of good ideas here. Would there be something wrong with single strength plate glass?


----------



## W6PUG (Mar 31, 2014)

Single glass would be ok as long as there is no risk of impact and the diameter of glass is small - they did that for decades in machine design .... but anything flat inside the brass things are eventually going to get cruddy and unreadable (although glass will be better than plastic, and you could take it out and clean it with acetone or something if it becomes unreadable - no doubt some years down the road) .... it would work (will be interesting to cut a small circle, though) ... I was just thinking that if you could improve it from a 'service-ability' standpoint, it might be worth a few extra bucks.... taking them out and cleaning them periodically is also an easy thing to do.... do what works best for you. There should be minimal pressure against it (vented lube system?).  I would have more concern about plastics in the context that they can/do chemically react with anything that even closely resembles a solvent, so choose carefully ....  Anyway, enough of this .... just trying to give you some ideas for options so you (hopefully) only have to do it once!  Take care and good luck! Hope this helps your "idea file" a tiny bit!


----------



## promaster60 (Apr 1, 2014)

W6PUG said:


> Single glass would be ok as long as there is no risk of impact and the diameter of glass is small - they did that for decades in machine design .... but anything flat inside the brass things are eventually going to get cruddy and unreadable (although glass will be better than plastic, and you could take it out and clean it with acetone or something if it becomes unreadable - no doubt some years down the road) .... it would work (will be interesting to cut a small circle, though) ... I was just thinking that if you could improve it from a 'service-ability' standpoint, it might be worth a few extra bucks.... taking them out and cleaning them periodically is also an easy thing to do.... do what works best for you. There should be minimal pressure against it (vented lube system?).  I would have more concern about plastics in the context that they can/do chemically react with anything that even closely resembles a solvent, so choose carefully ....  Anyway, enough of this .... just trying to give you some ideas for options so you (hopefully) only have to do it once!  Take care and good luck! Hope this helps your "idea file" a tiny bit!



Thanks for all the ideas I like the glass thought but the way this is put together and the thickness would be a problem some plastic i think would melt away with the oils. Grainer / Carr MacMasters has .02" thick plastic  But I dont know what plastics holds up to oil . Thanks again


----------



## Badge171 (Apr 1, 2014)

Had a problem finding them for my clausing . Manufacture wanted 57.00 each for a plastic site-glass. Do a little searching on e bay under different headings and metric sizes (convert your size) . Don't rule out the UK , I found them for under 12.00 each. Good luck


----------

